
Reasons Not to Become Famous (Or “A Few Lessons Learned Since 2007”) - exolymph
https://tim.blog/2020/02/02/reasons-to-not-become-famous/
======
nloladze
I had a small cryptocurrency take off with just a few thousand people
clamoring and begging me for more. Going from a basement nerd to a tiny, tiny,
tiny, tiny unknown internet celeb got to my head and as soon as I started
getting negative comments, "FUD" and the like and my picture was being shown
around I had a nervous breakdown (amongst other stressors). I would say, do
what Ferris has said and ignore all comments, negative and positive or try and
take criticism abstractly.

